# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  ~~روائح الكفيل ~~ اصوات عراقية روعة جداً ...

## ابن الموده

شريط 

روائـــع الكــفيــل

لكل من الرادود

عمار الكاظمي 

والرادود 

سيد علي الموسوي

والرادود 

احمد الطائي



بقلم

الشاعر الحسيني (وليد السلطاني) 

و

الشاعر الحسيني (عمار الساعدي) 

القصائد 

01_من رجع ظعن السبايا

للرادود (عمار الكاظمي)

02_ادوس على المنية

للرادود (عمار الكاظمي)

03_اجيت ودمعتي بعيني

للرادود (سيد علي الموسوي)

04_شمسين ناحت عالگمر

للرادود (عمار الكاظمي)

05_اتعنة اول زاير

للرادود (احمد الطائي)

06_گوم لينا

للرادود (سيد علي الموسوي)
. 
. 
. 
ابن الموده

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكور على المقاطع الرووعة 

وتم التحميل 


لاعدمنا جهودك 

في ميزان اعمالك 

ويسلمو 


تحياتي

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

اصوات عراقيه اكييييييييييد روعه

يسلمو اخوي ويعطيك ربي ألف عافيه 

ما ننحرم جديدك 

تقبل مروري

----------


## فتاة المملكة

سلمت يداك

----------


## آسوآآر الآلــمـ

الله يعطيك العافية أخي

والله يزجاك كل خير

جاري التحميل

موفق بحق كفيل سيدتي أم المصائب

...

----------

